# MSP k-9 handler passes away from cancer



## Piper

*Home* * > **News & Opinion* * > **Local / Regional News* * > *** *RSS Feed*

*'Indomitable' state trooper dies of cancer*
By *Dave Wedge*
Friday, March 24, 2006

*A* gutsy state trooper who remained on the job for years training search dogs while battling terminal brain cancer has died. 
 State police Sgt. Kathy Barrett, who was honored in January with one of the department's highest awards for bravery, was training state police K-9s until just days before she died Wednesday. 
"She was courageous to the end," said attorney Tim Burke, who represents the troopers' union. "Indomitable is really probably the best word to describe who she was and what she meant." 
Doctors had told Barrett that she would die by February 2004, but the 53-year-old mom and grandmother persevered, continuing to train K-9s for the department, as well as head out on searches with her dog, Adam. 
During her 20 years on the force, she took part in countless searches in 22 states. Among her career accomplishments were tracking down the remains of 13-year-old murder victim Melissa Benoit in the Kingston basement of killer Henry Meinholz, helping unearth victims of James "****** Bulger's" gang and searching for victims in the World Trade Center rubble after the Sept. 11 attacks. Just last fall, she participated in a search in New Hampshire for victims lost in a flood. 
In January, Barrett was given a bravery award named for Mark Charbonnier, who was killed in the line of duty in 1994. 
"If you can imagine 400-plus macho state troopers giving her a standing ovation for over 3 minutes, it gives you a pretty good idea of what people thought of her," Burke said, recalling the awards ceremony. 
"She was determined to work as long as humanly possible," he said. "She loved her dogs. She loved her job and she loved the state police, but most of all she loved people. She was a quality human being." 
In a Herald story in November, Barrett spoke of how her love of dogs and the job helped her to get out of bed every day despite unfathomable pain. Of her trainees, she said: "When I'm gone, they are going to carry the torch." 
Funeral arrangements are pending.

-Wow, I had no idea she was so ill. I dealt with her a few times as an EPO and she seemed to be a "cop's cop." That is really too bad.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

MSP Sgt Kathy Barrett had seen it all. I use to love watching her on Real Stories of the Highway Patrol" and how she handle herself. I met her a few times once in the academy she was a hot ticket. God Bless


----------



## Killjoy

Sgt. Kathy Barrett, you will be sorely missed......


----------



## EOD1

wow, talk about devotion to duty. how tragic. I think i remember seeing her on "True stories of the highway patrol".


----------



## k9sheriff

I never had the opportunity to train with her, but did train on numerous times with many other MSP canine handlers, of whom are an exceptional group with their knowledge and commitment to the job.I know she was admired by the many people that knew her and will be missed by all.You can expext to see alot of k9 handlers at her funeral.May she rest in peace.


----------



## MVS

Any word on the arrangements?


----------



## NorwichAlum

Just got word that the wake is Sunday and the Funeral is Monday in Weymouth. I don't know the specifics.


----------



## kwflatbed

Sgt. Kathleen M. (Foley) Barrett BARRETT Sgt. Kathleen M. (Foley), Mass. State Police Canine Unit, of Middleboro, formerly of Halifax and Weymouth, age 53, March 23, 2006. Be loved mother of Sean M. Barrett of Middleboro. Loving daughter of Muriel Mitsy Foley of Weymouth and the late Charles F. Sr. Loving sister of Michael Foley of Hingham, Charles Foley Jr. of FL, Madeline Wahlberg of Whitman and Linda Hallamore of No. Easton. Proud grandmother of Anthony J. Watson, Paige and Morgan Barrett. Also survived by several nieces and nephews and all her brothers and sisters in police organizations across the coun try especially those in the Mass. State Police. Funeral from the McDonald Funeral Home, SOUTH WEYMOUTH at 809 Main St. (Rte. 18 opp. South Shore Hospital), Monday at 10:00 a.m. Funeral Mass to follow in the St. Francis Xavier Church, South Weymouth at 11 oclock. Relatives and friends invited. Visiting hours Sunday, 2:00-8:00 p.m. Interment Pembroke Centre Cemetery, Pembroke. Donations in memory of Sgt. Kathleen M. Barretts, MA State Police Canine Unit may be made to the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children, 699 Prince St., Alexandria, VA 22314.

Published in The Patriot Ledger on 3/24/2006. Guest Book • Flowers • Gift Shop • Charities


----------



## USMCTrooper

The most impressionable thing I remember about her was despite the cancer, on an extremely hot July day in '05, when lesser people fell out or didn't even show up because of the heat, she _stood_ and then _marched the entire way_, in full dress uniform in the blazing sun, to honor another........Tpr Vincent Cila.


----------



## phuzz01

Last October when five people went missing in the floods in southwestern New Hampshire, Sgt. Barrett and her K9 came up to assist in the search. She put a lot of our guys (including me!) to shame, working 12+ hour days searching massive debris piles without so much as a break or a complaint. Very inspiring...


----------



## Sarge31

Rest In Peace Sgt. Barrett. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones! You will be sorely missed!


----------



## screamineagle

Godspeed Sgt. Barrett. Rest in peace.


----------



## kwflatbed

*'Indomitable' State Trooper laid to rest
*By *Ed Baker*/ [email protected]
Wednesday, March 29, 2006 

I told you last June that I'd see you here," Massachusetts State Police Sgt. Kathy Barrett, 53, said during a ceremony at the American Cancer's Relay For Life Campaign in June, 2005. "They've given me months to live, I'll see you next year."
 Kathy won't be attending the Relay For Life in Braintree this year, because her courageous battle with brain cancer ended on March 22. Kathy was buried with full police honors in Pembroke Centre Cemetery following a funeral Mass at St. Francis of Xavier in Weymouth on Monday. The Mass was attended by police officers from around the region.

 Kingston police Sgt. Zachary Potrykus said Kathy, a former Weymouth resident was a dedicated officer who will be missed by all who knew her.
 "She was one of the first female police officers to train K-9 dogs for search and rescue missions," Potrykus said.
Kathy's dog helped recover murder victim 13-year-old Melissa Benoit in the basement of her killer Henry Meinholtz, in Kingston in September,1989. The discovery ended an extensive search for the youngster by volunteers and law enforcement.
Meinholtz was convicted of first degree murder and sentenced to life in prison without parole in 1991. He died from a cerebral hemorrhage several years ago.
Relay for Life co-chairman Jane Foley said Kathy showed much courage while battling cancer.
"My first introduction to her was at the 2004 Relay," Foley said. "We have State Police teams that walked in the Relay with her. During the opening ceremony, Kathy explained what she was battling. The doctors gave her only a few months to live, but she said, 'I'll be back next year,'. In 2005, she came back and said, 'I made it this year, but I will be back next year. She was such a strong woman and the epitome of what the Relay is all about. She got knocked down by the disease, but Kathy kept going and going."
Portrykus said Kathy was always willing to assist her co-workers when called upon.
"When you are a K-9 officer, you are often called on at anytime of the day or night to assist in an investigation," he said. "We had a few cases down here she was called on to help. We've had missing kids reports and Alzheimer's patients she helped us look for. She was always there for everybody and willing to help out as needed."

Police officials credit Kathy with helping to unearth the remains of James, "******, Bulger's gang near the Southeast Expressway in Boston two years ago with her K-9 dog. She also helped search for victims in the World Trade Center rubble after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorists attacks against the nation.
 In late 2004, the cancer caused Kathy considerable pain, but it did not hinder her from helping to recover flood victims in New Hampshire in October.
"She was determined to work as long as humanly possible," State Police Union lawyer Timothy Burke said in a Boston Herald interview. "She loved her job and she loved the State Police, but most of all she loved people. She was a quality human being."

Kathy endured much pain and had difficulty getting out of bed during the past several months, but it did not keep her from training K-9 dogs.
 "When I'm gone, they are going to have to carry the torch," she told the Herald on November 5, 2005.
In January, Kathy received the Mark Charbonnier bravery award for her courage while battling cancer and dedication to police service.
"She was courageous to the end," Burke said to the Herald. "Indomitable is really probably the best word to describe who she was and what she meant."
Kathy is survived by her son Sean M. Barrett of Middleboro, her mother Muriel Foley of Weymouth brothers Michael Foley of Hingham, Charles Foley, of Florida. Kathy is also survived by her sisters Madeline Wahlberg of Whitman, and Linda Hallamore of Easton, grandchildren, Anthony J. Watson, Paige Barrett,Morgan Barrett, and several nieces and nephews.
Donations in her memory can be sent to Sgt. Kathleen M. Barrett,'s MA State Police Cannine Unite and to the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children, 699 Prince St., Alexandria, VA, 22314.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

During her Funeral Monday Massachusetts State Police did an jaw dropping escort from the church in Weymouth to Pembrook. The locals were equally impressive where they lined RT 14 with police cruisers mostly k-9 from all over New England. The cruisers were parked side by side on each side about a 2/10 of a mile long, with every officer who had a K-9 out sitting next to said officers, as the escort entered Pembrook center. The escort was about 15 to 20 minutes long with about (I would guestimate) 300 pieces of Massachusetts State Police cruisers and bikes. I would guestimate again the locals had an almost equal about of 300 cruisers or so. I could see some big wigs from the MSP give us the thumbs up and a few thank you as they past bye. I also notice family and friends covering their mouth on disbelief of the great show. As Trooper Kathleen Barrets hearse and her family's limos past everyone, officers gave a military salute with all officers wearing white gloves and black ribbons over their badges. Some Family and friend I noticed started to weep and cry because the show was so intense. 


Great job to all who showed. Especially the MSP, Weymouth PD and Pembrook PD which their expertise in handling the tribute was paramount!!!


----------



## Hartmn

Kathy was a real character. She never did anything halfway..she was passionate about working dogs and it was an enormous part of her life. She was a doting mother,aunt,grandmother, and friend..and at the same time would never run from a fight. If you didn't have at least one blowout with her, you didn't really know her. Nothing would put Kathy in perspective more than visiting her near the end, before you could ask her how she was doing, she'd be asking "how's your mom", or how's your son", always concerned about others health issues and ignoring her pain. She passed away peacefully and with dignity, in her own home, on her own terms, as she wished, surrounded by her family and friends.

By all rights the funeral should have been in 2004. Her stubborn irish temper kept her going through pain and procedures that would have put most of us under. She worked right up until the end doing what she loved. She was also the type who attended every LE funeral and was a frequent flyer at the LE memorial. She of all people would have really been moved by the K-9 representation at the entrance to the cemetary. Her family certainly was when they rounded the corner and saw the K-9 gauntlet.

On behalf of Kathy's family, who don't have direct access to this forum, a heartfelt thank you to those who attended, and to those who sent their condolences. The family was blown away by the outpouring of support and the representation at the walk by and funeral. It brought them a lot of comfort during a very difficult time.

She will be sorely missed by all, and remembered as a special "character" who touched a lot of people and who lived for working dogs in her work time, and her off time.

Sincerely,
John Tasker
MSP K-9 Unit


----------

